# Parcel shelf



## dan_saviola (Aug 2, 2011)

Does anyone know if the two pieces of grey plastic that hold the parcel shelf up I side the boot can be bought separately from Audi?

Mine have obviously take a bit of a battering as one snapped tonight (well, the 3 pegs on it that join it to the side if the boot have). If so, can they simply be plugged into the 3 holes?

Thanks


----------



## Critter10 (Nov 4, 2010)

Unfortunately you can't buy the parts separately. You have to buy the two brackets and the shelf as a kit. And I'm not sure you can fit it yourself. The three pegs on each bracket, I believe, are kind of melted into their locating holes because there's hardly any room for them to go too far into the holes. I bust a bracket on my previous TT and Audi quoted me £250+ to repair it. In the end I went to an indy garage and they used platic glue to put the old bracket back and charged me nothing.


----------



## dan_saviola (Aug 2, 2011)

Thank you for the reply. Maybe plain old super glue then?


----------



## dan_saviola (Aug 2, 2011)

I've had a mare lately - amp, 2 tyres, 2 brake discs and 2 pads.


----------



## Critter10 (Nov 4, 2010)

Yeah, I reckon super glue will do it fine. Just don't ever put any undue stress on the shelf from then on. It's one of the crapest bits on the mk2 TT - can't understand why they did such a poor job there.


----------



## thenewguy (Oct 4, 2012)

If you're gonna use superglue get a hold of some activator spray as well, it bonds the glue in about 10 seconds and it bonds extremely well. Just make sure you put them together properly first time cause you might not be able to separate them again.


----------



## EZ Tutty (Mar 21, 2013)

I used a Gel type superglue on one of mine, worked a treat


----------



## dan_saviola (Aug 2, 2011)

Can't be any weaker than it was that's for sure!


----------



## wellhouse (Jan 26, 2012)

just replaced my left hand bracket. Audi have redesigned this part so it is now stronger but unfortunately it comes as part of the trim that it fits on so you have to remove the rear boot trim and the trim behind the door, plus the one on the back of the roof lining joining the the two panels from each side of the car. Took me about an hour and the part was quite cheap considering how big it is.


----------



## relic222 (Aug 24, 2012)

I also had to glue mine on but it's been sturdy for 8 months and I've had to remove the shelf a number of times to get my bike in etc so it seems to have done the trick.


----------



## wellhouse (Jan 26, 2012)

The newly designed audi one is screwed through if thats any help. But you still have to buy the whole trim. About £50.


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

failing that contact a Breakers yard (I just got a fuel filler flap for my TTS) and see if they will sell you one. It will be cheaper than the Stealer!
Google Hills Salvage in Skelmansdale, Lancs (I am not associated with or to them)
also have a look on e-bay there is a white TT in for parts sale.


----------



## dan_saviola (Aug 2, 2011)

wellhouse said:


> The newly designed audi one is screwed through if thats any help. But you still have to buy the whole trim. About £50.


So the part has changed but will still fit my 2008 TT? And it's £50?


----------



## wellhouse (Jan 26, 2012)

dan_saviola said:


> wellhouse said:
> 
> 
> > The newly designed audi one is screwed through if thats any help. But you still have to buy the whole trim. About £50.
> ...


i got it from an audi main dealer about a week ago brand new. My car is a 2007 (not that it should make any difference). The old part is held onto the trim by what looks like a hot branding stamp to get the little plastic pegs to spead to hold it onto the trim. When the new one arrived from Audi it looks like it is screwed or bolted from the back (i didn't undo it to find out) but it is definitely not hot branded.


----------



## dan_saviola (Aug 2, 2011)

wellhouse said:


> dan_saviola said:
> 
> 
> > wellhouse said:
> ...


Thank you very much for your help


----------



## wellhouse (Jan 26, 2012)

no problem, i'm not a million miles away if you need a hand fitting it. A bit fiddly, as a few panels need to come off before you can remove the trim that holds the plastic bit. Interestingly some of the trim clips have been redesigned as well. I bought some new ones just in case i broke any during removal. Definitely get a new clip that holds the end to the roof that has a peg going through it! They cost pennies from audi.

http://i634.photobucket.com/albums/uu67 ... be1fa9.jpg
http://i634.photobucket.com/albums/uu67 ... eb15f0.jpg


----------



## MartinH (Apr 19, 2013)

Questions for those who glued their shelf support:

Did you drill out the broken pegs?

How did you hold the support in place whilst the glue set?

Martin


----------



## Sophus (Apr 26, 2013)

I glued mine with contact adhesive. Apply glue and wait for surfaces to dry. press together and hold for a minute. wait a day just in case before you carefully put the shelf back in place. Only one of the two pegs was broken. 5 min. and it has been rock solid since. 
I checked with Audi first and got the same story about changing a part of the inner lining which has the bracket attached to it. Seemed like a big job, so I opted for glue. It worked - so far...


----------



## nutrafin (Nov 13, 2007)

Wellhouse old chum
Are you able to provide me with the part number of the kit you bought?
Thanks.........


----------



## wellhouse (Jan 26, 2012)

nutrafin said:


> Wellhouse old chum
> Are you able to provide me with the part number of the kit you bought?
> Thanks.........[/quot
> 
> i've still got the audi box as i put the old bits back in it so will check for you. I think it might change with your interior colour code though as its the whole trimmed panel.


----------



## wellhouse (Jan 26, 2012)

wellhouse said:


> nutrafin said:
> 
> 
> > Wellhouse old chum
> ...


here it is:
VERKLEIDG 8J8 867 287 D P95

(mine was the passenger side)


----------



## sbd119 (Jan 2, 2010)

Mine snapped a couple of weeks ago - my own fault - leant on it too hard when picking up something :-(

Anyhow have bit the bullet and got the part from my local dealer £57.65 including vat.

As previously mentioned - huge box for small part, good value and has been redesigned so hopefully stronger and easier to fix for anyone in the future. Took some pics for anyone who might find themselves in the same position as me.


----------



## SteveM82 (Dec 12, 2010)

Would you be able to post instructions as to how to fit this (with pictures?), or do instructions come with the part?


----------



## jhnatmat (Feb 14, 2015)

SteveM82 said:


> Would you be able to post instructions as to how to fit this (with pictures?), or do instructions come with the part?


Hello all,

Does anyone have a link to step-by-step instructions (with pictures?) to remove/refit the shelf/trim panel please? Did sbd119 post anything?

I'm about to do it myself and would be keen to know where what's screwed and what's press-fit before damaging the existing panels.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ben5029 (Sep 26, 2014)

jhnatmat said:


> SteveM82 said:
> 
> 
> > Would you be able to post instructions as to how to fit this (with pictures?), or do instructions come with the part?
> ...


I will try and dig the set out I was sent that I used. You need to remove a fair few panels to get at the c pillar to change it. Most of the panels are clips except for a couple of torx bolts. For god sake be extra careful with the rear trim panel (under the small window) when you unclip the speaker cable.


----------



## jhnatmat (Feb 14, 2015)

Great, thanks. Today I just removed what I could from the boot space/area that wasn't attached in any way... in preparation.

I looked up on here http://www.partsbase.org/audi/audi-tt-t ... llar-trim/ to see if that would help, which it didn't. More success/insight googling images of 'TT rear shelf' to see what/where the fixings were to be found. The previous poster's photos will no doubt help. But I'll hold-off until I see what you can dig up.


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

I have just been fitting a LED strip light in the boot mounted under the parcel shelf, much brighter than the rubbish existing light. While dismantling my right shelf bracket broke off! Two of the outer dowels broke off inside, they were glued in so I just drilled the bracket and put a some self tapping screws in, much more solid that the left one which is still stock!

Also while doing the LED I found another bracket under the floor of the boot! Seems to have happened before, stupid design I say


----------



## Ben5029 (Sep 26, 2014)

jhnatmat said:


> Great, thanks. Today I just removed what I could from the boot space/area that wasn't attached in any way... in preparation.
> 
> I looked up on here http://www.partsbase.org/audi/audi-tt-t ... llar-trim/ to see if that would help, which it didn't. More success/insight googling images of 'TT rear shelf' to see what/where the fixings were to be found. The previous poster's photos will no doubt help. But I'll hold-off until I see what you can dig up.


I've found the file mate, if you drop me a pm on with your email address I will send it over to you (won't let me send the file on here). The guides not the best but it gives you an idea of what to do.


----------



## jhnatmat (Feb 14, 2015)

Ben5029 said:


> ... I've found the file mate, if you drop me a pm...


Agh, can't do. I'm too new to the forum to pm. I'll find out how many more posts I need to do and be in touch again. Hopefully won't be long. Thanks for your offer of help though.

I might investigate the self-tapping fix suggested by others. However, since this is a car I bought recently from a dealer, I'm demanding that they replace broken trim with the newer panels. However, since I don't have much faith in them doing a good job (and I don't want more clips broken), I thought I'd find out what is required myself and maybe just accept the new panels, rather than panels+fitting - hence my reason for wanting to know how to replace them.


----------



## melauditt (Dec 12, 2014)

you can re drill and fit short self tappers


----------



## jhnatmat (Feb 14, 2015)

melauditt said:


> you can re drill and fit short self tappers


Yes, I think tapping them will be my make-do approach.

Today I took off the rear and side panels (and took photos that I'll post how-to), giving me access to the rear of the C pillar (or is it B?) to which the bracket is attached.

As for self-tapping, it looks like one of the three screws will be visible from above (with the other two able to be hidden). Maybe that's my weekend job


----------



## surfermc (Oct 7, 2012)

jhnatmat said:


> Today I took off the rear and side panels (and took photos that I'll post how-to), giving me access to the rear of the C pillar (or is it B?) to which the bracket is attached.


Have you got any photos. Like other the bracket has broken on mine. I'm just not sure where to start in removing the panels.


----------



## jhnatmat (Feb 14, 2015)

I did have a go this weekend and took some photos... I'll post those with some instructions later today.
Hopefully they'll give you enough confidence to see what you need to do.


----------



## surfermc (Oct 7, 2012)

jhnatmat said:


> I did have a go this weekend and took some photos... I'll post those with some instructions later today.
> Hopefully they'll give you enough confidence to see what you need to do.


That would be great. I'm just not sure where to start. Looking at the replacement c-pillar trim it appears that all the surrounding panels and rear seatbelt need to be removed.


----------



## hepton (Jun 15, 2014)

surfermc said:


> jhnatmat said:
> 
> 
> > I did have a go this weekend and took some photos... I'll post those with some instructions later today.
> ...


Fixed mine yesterday ,only removed 2 panels.
1.removed the plastic boot trim (needs a good tug upwards)
2.then the side carpet trim, remove the luggage tab then (gentle tug from next to rear light there's 3 clips )
3.removed 2 10mm nuts from bottom of c pillar trim so I could pull it off enough to gain access to the holes .
4.removed excess plastic off the broken part and put pilot holes in 
5.then put self tappers through c pillar trim while holding the broken part in place , I used self tappers with a 10mm bolt head on them and tightend them up with a spanner as there's not much room to work in, I only put 2 in and its rock solid .
no rattles from parcel now which is a added bonus :lol:


----------



## jhnatmat (Feb 14, 2015)

Thanks 'hepton' for your description of what to do and here are a few photos that I too: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157652108720706/ (I hope I've done the link correctly and made the photos public).

It was easier than I thought in the end.

Remove the boot folding floor trim, then the off-side polystyrene base first; it's keyed like a jigsaw with the near-side piece. Also if you have one, don't forget to slide out the phone connection box (near-side front of the boot liner) before trying to remove final near-side base.

I then pulled back the rubber trim from the rear-left side of the boot, pulled-upwards the black plastic rear inner trim panel firmly (you can see from the photo that all the press-fit attachments are aligned vertically). Then work way along to the right hand side, pulling upwards.

Side panels need the torx fastened luggage tabs removed. These have clips that can pop out, particularly the front-most one, so keeps your eyes peeled for that after it has pinged off. To refit, make sure you press where the clips are to bed-them in.

Sorry, I didn't take any photos of the c-trim nuts or how to prise that off. So I didn't remove the seat belt, though if you are replacing the whole panel you'll have to do that since the seat belt is routed through it.


----------



## hepton (Jun 15, 2014)

You could also just drill new holes in broken part and put self tappers through straight in to the c pillar as there are no wires behind to damage ,without taking any panels off . :mrgreen:


----------



## portway (Jun 14, 2009)

Ben5029 said:


> jhnatmat said:
> 
> 
> > Great, thanks. Today I just removed what I could from the boot space/area that wasn't attached in any way... in preparation.
> ...


Hi Ben can you please send the instructions to change the C pillar, i cant seem to PM you but my email address is [email protected].


----------



## jfog1969 (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi, can anyone recommend the ideal size for the self tappers?
Thx


----------

